
Team Synchronization Across GitHub and Azure Active Directory - okket
https://github.blog/2019-05-06-team-synchronization-across-github-and-azure-active-directory/
======
zenlot
I wouldn't recommend using Azure AD in production. Recently started testing
Azure AD, added domain and Azure got confused dropping admin privileges which
in turn lost access to the portal. Contacted support, after weeks of
investigations support had to re-create Azure account from scratch meaning
that I had to re-register to new subscription, but now they cannot release the
domain tied in to that account. It's been 2 months and 1 week since issue has
been raised to Azure support, 40+ emails, few useless calls and still no
light. Based completely on my own experience Azure AD in general is far from
ready to be put in production.

